# Nature's justice



## Kimoslobby (Jun 18, 2001)

Several weeks ago I was fishing in Melbourne, Fl, and having the time of my life. With the help of my parter, Jake Ace, I was in a great wading spot where you could catch all the speckled trout you could want. Althought the vast majority were quite small, 12-15", it was still great fun. In addition, every morning I fished there I was treated to the sight of dolphins (like Flipper) feeding on finger mullet within 5ft of where I stood. What an awesome sight!

Anyway, one afternoon while I was fishing away and enjoying the solitude, some bozo comes over the hill and down the embankment armed with a bait bucket and rod. Into the water he came, and he planted himself right beside me. Not being too selfish, I welcomed him and asked what he had in the bucket. "Live shrimp", he replied, "and if I'm lucky, several trout for supper." So far, so good.

Things soon turned ugly, however, as he caught a small (12") trout that went in the bucket, followed immediately thereafter with a 13". My glare was answered only with a big, toothy grin. While we continued to fish in silence, me in my disgust, him in his reckless arrogance, neither of us paid mind to the large pelican that had positioned itself about 10ft to the right front of my lawbreaking collegue. 

In short order, the bozo had another trout on, this one bigger than the rest, maybe even his first legitimate fish of the day. As he fought the fish, bringing it within 5-7ft, I doubt he saw the danger, but I did. In a remarkable display of fishing skill, reminisent of the dolphin from that morning, the pelican pounced. Down its gaping bill went, engulfing the hapless trout, and snapping the bozo's line to boot! Oh what a sight! Between the pelican beating a hasty retreat, the bozo throwing a fit, and me trying the suppress my laughter to the point of risking a hemorage, the scene gets a little hazy. However, I do remember him asking me if I had an extra hook, to which I replied with a straight face that I did not. Red-faced and beaten, he left, and I did not see him the remainder of my trip.

Score one for Mother Nature.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Two Thumbs up!!!
Those birds are something to reckon with.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ha! Great story!


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Of course that memorable scene happened on the day that I had to work while we were down there. 

But if I were there, we may not have witnessed it because I'm not near as outwardly friendly to scofflaws as Kimoslobby.

Throw some back,

Jake Ace


----------



## Eric G (Nov 15, 2000)

Too Shay! (Desprate for a web spell checker)


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Haaaaa! Everyone gets what's coming to them eventually- some just get it better than others. 

I can see it now....


----------



## tightline (Apr 2, 2002)

he probably would have kept the bird too


----------



## CGM (Sep 24, 2001)

hahahahaha and again hahahaha
i love those birds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

Priceless


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

A 7 year old thread comes to life. Holy shnikes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Still a great read.


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Wow this thread is seven-years-old? What's up with that? It was funny though.

I might have to go surfing and resurrect some oldie but goodies.


----------

